# Two Canadian made guitars



## Rumble Bass (Aug 17, 2006)

There are two guitars for sale I'm trying to decide on, both for around $100. 

Seagull S6

Art & Lutherie - not sure of model, maybe "Spruce"?


Anyway, both seem like good deals. I think the S6 have a solid cedar top? 

Anyone have experience with either of these?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An S6 for $100? Grab it, that's a good deal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> An S6 for $100? Grab it, that's a good deal.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yep!...better jump on that one...


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

First I saw a USA made peavey wolfgang special with ohsc for 250 now seagull s6 for 100. What is going on second hand guitar market????....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For $100.00 either one is a good deal. They are both Godin guitars and very similar if they are the same size guitar. If the A & L is cedar, it may be a little warmer sounding than the spruce. Either of these in decent shape is usually around $200.00 or a bit more. If you buy one please PM me and let me know where the other one is. I will buy it. Thanks, Flip.


----------

